# CertainTeed starter shingle ?



## MACCC (Apr 20, 2007)

Our contractor has choosen a roofer who is approved by CertainTeed to install the product we picked out. I went to the jobsite to check and make sure it was the Presidental shingle 50 yr that was being installed. When I arrived the installation looked like it was going good, until I noticed some IKO packaging. They are using IKO as a starter shingle which is not what the installation/waranty & wrapper on the shingle recommends. The IKO is also a different color since its not the same product. I called our Contactor and asked that they holt the installation until we have it resolved that they should be using CertainTeed starter course per instructions. 
I have called the consumer & warranty dept of CertainTeed, they don't understand why the Roofer is using a different starter. Either do I, other then its his bottom line $. So I have a 1/2 finished roof on a new construction "Our Dream home".
Do I let them finish and hope that the roof lasts our life time? Or tear off and make them replace the felt paper under? Any suggestions would be appreciated. Oh and I should mention this is a small town. Oh forgot to mention this is costing a little over 20K


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

The Presidential series is one that Certainteed took over when they bought out the Celotex Roofing Products Company. 

When it was Celotex, prior to Certainteed taking over the specifications, there was a very special and unique starter material that needed to be run in a certain pattern.

Standard 5" and 7" high starter strip shingles can be universally used under most shingle applications for most shingle products.

Check out the CURRENT specifications for the Presidential series through Certainteed and see if that requirement still holds true.

If it does, then the standard 3 foot wide by 5" or 7" ,(5" is used for nesting for a reroof and 7" is used for a new installation without any previous layers), will not be acceptable and can even be prone to leakage where the gaps between the starter course and the actual field shingles occur.

Check out the written specifications!

Ed

Ed


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

There are 3 different types of Presidential shingles available from Certainteed now.

Presidential T/L
Presidential Shake
Presidential Shake AR

All 3 require the special Presidential Starter shingle, which is 10" high.

Here is the link to the Presidential Starter shingle description. You can find the rest of the information at the main certainteed.com site as well.

Link to starter shingle: http://www.certainteed.com/CertainT...x/Shingles/AsphaltShingles/StarterShingle.htm


----------

